# HELP! 13dpo and cramping? plus nausea, etc.



## undomestic

I'm on day 28 of my cycle (13 dpo) and have been feeling a bit different than usual.. random waves of nausea, incredibly tired, sore breasts.
But I've also been feeling some cramping like AF is coming... Don't know if any cramping is normal? Don't want to test till I'm actually late (tests are expensive around here). 
Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Hiya
Me again :) where abouts are you? 
I know alot of people experience cramping as if AF is coming but are actually pg, I know with my middle boy it was pretty awful and I asked the dc about it and he just said it was the stretching his pg was nice but the whole time I twinged in my cervix and felt like he was going to fall out, he arrived in 56 mins!! xx


----------



## undomestic

mummy3ds said:


> Hiya
> Me again :) where abouts are you?
> I know alot of people experience cramping as if AF is coming but are actually pg, I know with my middle boy it was pretty awful and I asked the dc about it and he just said it was the stretching his pg was nice but the whole time I twinged in my cervix and felt like he was going to fall out, he arrived in 56 mins!! xx

That's good to know! :) I did some research on Google and found the same thing. I should just take a test and get it over with.. But I feel like I should wait till AF doesn't show. Granted, I have 3 First Response sitting in my bathroom cupboard - so I could take one.. haha. I'm actually surprising myself at my willpower to wait. I'm usually the most impatient person ever.
I'm in BC, Canada. You?

And wow.. 56 mins is fast!


----------



## minted69

Please if you not testing for you please do it for me i am so dying to know :test:


----------



## mommyof2reyes

OH, I must be rubbing off on you.:haha: I had cramping before my first BFP. 8 Years ago this month. Oh my how time flies. I also couldn't pee much. No infection, just kidneys were working too hard. That was about the only sign I had. I was chugging cranberry juice to pee and thought AF was coming. I kept checking and no. I finally got a BFP in time for mothers day that year. Good luck!:dust:


----------



## undomestic

minted69 said:


> Please if you not testing for you please do it for me i am so dying to know :test:

Haha.. K. I'm at work, so I'll test tonight or tomorrow morning and come back and let you know! :)


----------



## undomestic

mommyof2reyes said:


> OH, I must be rubbing off on you.:haha: I had cramping before my first BFP. 8 Years ago this month. Oh my how time flies. I also couldn't pee much. No infection, just kidneys were working too hard. That was about the only sign I had. I was chugging cranberry juice to pee and thought AF was coming. I kept checking and no. I finally got a BFP in time for mothers day that year. Good luck!:dust:

Wow, I so didn't realize cramping could be considered a symptom.. Thanks! I'll probably test tonight or in the morning. Not sure I can hold out till Saturday to see if AF arrives.


----------



## mommyof2reyes

undomestic said:



> mommyof2reyes said:
> 
> 
> OH, I must be rubbing off on you.:haha: I had cramping before my first BFP. 8 Years ago this month. Oh my how time flies. I also couldn't pee much. No infection, just kidneys were working too hard. That was about the only sign I had. I was chugging cranberry juice to pee and thought AF was coming. I kept checking and no. I finally got a BFP in time for mothers day that year. Good luck!:dust:
> 
> Wow, I so didn't realize cramping could be considered a symptom.. Thanks! I'll probably test tonight or in the morning. Not sure I can hold out till Saturday to see if AF arrives.Click to expand...

Thats ok its very nerve racking huh. I have made my goal to test 5/25. That is my birthday. If its pos what a birthday, if not bring on the tequila. Hey I am in Mexico what can I say. I sleep really good after one shot. They use alcohol for everything here. Hey the drinking age here is 13.


----------



## undomestic

mommyof2reyes said:


> undomestic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2reyes said:
> 
> 
> OH, I must be rubbing off on you.:haha: I had cramping before my first BFP. 8 Years ago this month. Oh my how time flies. I also couldn't pee much. No infection, just kidneys were working too hard. That was about the only sign I had. I was chugging cranberry juice to pee and thought AF was coming. I kept checking and no. I finally got a BFP in time for mothers day that year. Good luck!:dust:
> 
> Wow, I so didn't realize cramping could be considered a symptom.. Thanks! I'll probably test tonight or in the morning. Not sure I can hold out till Saturday to see if AF arrives.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok its very nerve racking huh. I have made my goal to test 5/25. That is my birthday. If its pos what a birthday, if not bring on the tequila. Hey I am in Mexico what can I say. I sleep really good after one shot. They use alcohol for everything here. Hey the drinking age here is 13.Click to expand...


I'm doing tequila and sushi if it's a BFN. :winkwink:


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning, I got a BFN :( but still no AF so will test again on Sun if she hasnt rudely shown up!! Im in the UK xx


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hi I was wondering if any1 could advise me, me and dot have been ttc#1 I'm currently bout 12/13 dpo have had sore bbs,random waves of nausea and dizzyness. Yesterday I had a little mucus with brown/pink on tp (sorry if tmi) but was wondering if this could be implantation and if so would a test give an accurate result today? I thought for sure the witch was on her way yesterday but she hasn't :) thanks xxx


----------



## mummy3ds

It could be implantation in which case testing today wont show I think looking though the internet a blood test will show 3-4 days after implantation and then a further 2-3 days for a HPT (depending on the level the HPT tests at) so about 11-19DPO xx


----------



## minted69

Test sun/ mon sounds good to me x gl


----------



## mommyof2reyes

I know the feeling. I feel worse today than I did yesterday. I can barely keep my eyes open, sharp pain in left side, cramps, running to the bathroom to check if AF is here( its only white CM), running to the bathroom to vomit, stuffed up nose. The list goes on. I might need to take a nap after I drop my son off at school in 20 mins. I never need naps. I am on CD30. Af should have been here by now. Oh well. Only 2 weeks left until poss BFP.


----------



## undomestic

mummy3ds said:


> Morning, I got a BFN :( but still no AF so will test again on Sun if she hasnt rudely shown up!! Im in the UK xx

I still haven't tested, but saw some blood when I wiped this morning (TMI sorry) but not since then. AF still hasn't showed up in full swing, but probably will by tomorrow :( I'm so sad. Now, we're waiting till September to try again, because we're going on a trip then, and I don't want to be in my first trimester. :(
And, I had so many symptoms too :(:( I'm very sad today.

Hope AF doesn't show for you and you get a BFP!


----------



## mummy3ds

Oh no undomestic Im sorry to hear that, fingers crossed for Sept xx


----------



## mommyof2reyes

So sorry to hear! Mine showed up bright and early this am also! Good luck in september!


----------



## undomestic

Soooo.. My AF never actually showed up. The faint dried blood I found when I wiped didn't materialize into an actual AF. 
I'm now two days late. And I'm NEVER EVER late. I have a completely regular 29 day cycle (have been charting for over 6 months). 
And, tested this morning.. BFN :(
So no idea what is going on here. Wondering if since I finally gave in to testing, AF will now show?


----------



## mummy3ds

Oooooo glad the witch didnt show, but it puts you in limbo same as me, I just dont know what to think x


----------

